# FRESH WATER FISHING - Melbourne



## matthew2

Is any one interested in doing some fresh water fishing of there yaks around Melbourne ?  Or even go to the Loddon River to chase some COD ? Please post a reply !

(Mod: edited title so people know what area the trip relates to)


----------



## GoneFishn

Id be interested, where about's around Melbourne are you looking at.


----------



## matthew2

Mayby along the upper Marybinong river or yarra if you know of a better place I would be keen to explore it


----------



## matthew2

Why is it when I reply a message I get 3 replys showing up instead of one


----------



## fishnfreak

are you only pressing it once


----------



## matthew2

YA :? :? :? :? :?


----------



## Adam Bosley

If you ever want to target Murray Cod around Wangaratta let me know.


----------



## matthew2

HI Adam !

I would like to go fishing around that area ! post a reply and we can organise a trip . Ruffly how long dose it take to drive to warrangata from Melbourne .


----------



## Adam Bosley

You would be looking at about just over 2 hours to get here.
The water is very dirty lately but should clear up in a week or to depending on if we get more rain.
Even If you want to fish through the week is good for me being a shift woker.


----------



## fredfin

Hi 
you can count me in,for both, not much water left up here in ballarat,only pykes crk res to catching small redies
Fredfin


----------



## matthew2

HI Adam

It all sounds good to me I work shift work as well , my shifts are 4 days on and then 4 days off . Do you troll for the cod or do you use spinner baits ? What type of yak do you have ? The pic down below is of my yak


----------



## Adam Bosley

I only really cast at the snags with spinnerbait and sometimes hard body lures.

My shifts are 12hours, 3day on 2 1/2 days off, then 3 nights on, then 4 days off.
I have a perception acadia 









What way do fish for Cod?

Fredfin you are welcome to come along!


----------



## blahger

Anyone thought of the lakes down camperdown way, like purrembete and bullen merri, stocked with salmon, rainbows and browns.....


----------



## zipper

veeeerrrry interested


----------

